# Did A Quick Logo



## McKay (Sep 20, 2011)

For my band. Nothing complete, it definitely needs work but I'd love to get some feedback on it.

Comments and criticism welcome!


----------



## Michael T (Sep 20, 2011)

I dig it, simple and classy. +1


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the Corinthian column on that. Very well done. I imagine the finished product will be even better!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool idea, add some red!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 21, 2011)

The column is awesome and nicely understated. The font/band name could do with some work - just neatening up and more consistent spacing etc..


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 21, 2011)

It's a great design dude.

Just fix up the spacing on the 'lasT' letters, and have the column more over a bit to the left so it's centered evenly. 

Keep at it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 30, 2011)

I like everything about it. Very nice.


----------

